# MS WORD 2010 SAVING ISSUE



## premint (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear All

Could you pl. give me some solution regarding office 2010 saving issue.
In word 2010, am not able to save or save as anything.
Am not able to find any error also. I have re-installed office 2010 including registry, still am phasing the same issue. Pl. help me.

Rgds, TH


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

I. Try this: How to reset user options and registry settings in Word

II. Open Word 2010, click the round Office button in the upper-left corner of the window. click File
2. Click the Word Options button.
3. Click Trust Center.
4. Click the Trust Center Settings button.
5. Click the "Disable All Macros With Notification" button.
6. OK out of everything and exit all copies of Word.
7. Bring up Word again and see if you can now save files.


----------



## premint (Jan 24, 2012)

I have tried above option, but it's not working. 
Even i delete the entire registry and normal.dot file, still same issue.
Even for all versions 2003,2007 and 2010 office.

Rgds, TH


----------

